# Official Volkswagen FAQ



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

This portion has been compiled by: *phaeton*
Additional information contributed by: *BostonB6*
*Which are the major shareholders of Volkswagen AG?*
Shareholder Structure as of December 31 2005*
In percent of subscribed capital
Foreign institutional investors 31.1%
Private Shareholders/Other 24.5%
Dr. Ing. h.c.F. Porsche AG 14.0%
State of Lower Saxony 13.6%
Treasury ordinary shares* 9.8%
German institutional investors 7.0%
(Source: December 2005 Shareholder ID)
As of December 31, 2005, the subscribed capital of Volkswagen AG comprised 321,929,800 ordinary shares and 105,238,280 preferred shares. As the largest single shareholder, Dr. Ing. h. c. F. Porsche Aktiengesellschaft held 18.5% of the voting shares at the balance sheet date. This corresponds to 14.0% of subscribed capital. The State of Lower Saxony held 18.1% of the ordinary shares or 13.6% of subscribed capital. As of December 31, 2005, Volkswagen AG held 41,719,353 ordinary treasury shares, corresponding to 13.0% of all ordinary shares or 9.8% of subscribed capital*. A further tranche of shares is held by investment consultant Brandes Investment Partners, LCC, San Diego, California, USA, which notified Volkswagen AG that the total proportion of ordinary shares held by its clients amounted to 8.58% of all ordinary shares on September 30, 2005. On October 11, 2005, investment management company The Capital Group Companies, Inc., Los Angeles, USA, held 3.504% of the voting capital of Volkswagen AG.
The proportion of subscribed capital held by foreign institutional investors – including Brandes Investment Partners, LCC and The Capital Group Companies, Inc. – was 31.1% in total (previous year: 38.9%). German institutional investors held 7.0% (7.4%).
*The redemption on 28 February 2006 of all Volkswagen AG ordinary shares held by Volkswagen AG means that the company's holding of treasury stock has fallen below the 10% and 5% thresholds. Volkswagen AG no longer holds any treasury stock. The subscribed capital is now divided into 280,210,447 ordinary shares and 105,238,280 non-voting preferred shares. 
Preferred Shares:
There is no official notification of major shareholders.
This information is based on publicly available information as of 05/12/2005. An update on the shareholder structure of VOLKSWAGEN AG will be published with the next Annual Report.
*Was Volkswagen made by Hitler ?*
No, Volkswagen started out as a manufacturer started from the RDA (German/Reich Auto Association)
Hitler did have criteria that the car had to have a top speed of 100 KPH and it could only cost 990 Reichmarks.
Ferdinand Porsche made and designed the Type 1(Beetle).
*Why didn't Volkswagen fall after WW2 ? *
The British Government took control of the factory until a firm German Govermant was in place. 
Under the stewardship of Colonel Charles Radclyffe and Major Ivan Hirst Volkswagenwerk secured a 20,000 unit order that made the company viable again.
*What Auto Companies does Volkswagen AG Own ?*
Audi - Auto Union an old German Auto Empire which comprises of _Audi_,_DKW_,_Horch_ and _Wanderer_ was bought in 1965, the only company still active is Audi.
NSU an old German Auto manufacturer was bought in 1969, its engineering highlight being the Rotary engine.
SEAT a Spanish Auto manufacturer was bought in 1986, it use to clone FIAT models for the Spanish market.
Skoda Auto a Czech Republic manufacturer was bought in 1990 it is one of the oldest carmakers in the world.
Bentley a British Auto manufacturer which built Luxury cars for Europes royals in the Early 20th Century it was bought in 1998 its signature is the Craftsmanship and Power.
Bugatti an old French Auto manufacturer which built luxury car for Europes royals in the Early 20th Century it was bought in 1998.
Lamborghini is a Italian Manufacturer which builds high performance supercars it was bought in 1998.
*Does Volkswagen AG own any other Companies ?*
VWAG have there own Finance and Bank, and a Marine company called Volkswagen Marine which builds engines for all types of Marine vehicles.
Europcar is being taken over end of financial yr.
*Who designed Volkswagens Logo ? *
The actual inventor of the VW emblem should however be viewed as _Franz Xaver Reimspiess_, whose original design had already been submitted in a trademark application from 1938. A more developed emblem which showed the letters in a so-called Strahlenkranz (radiant garland) was, according to Walter, displayed on wheel caps at the Berlin Auto Show in April 1939.
excerpt taken from http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...51895



_Modified by herbehop at 10:49 PM 7-19-2006_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Volkswagen FAQ (herbehop)*

This portion has been compiled by: *phaeton*
Volkswagen Motorsport History
In 1966 Volkswagen left the racing starting grid when Formula Vee - circuit racing with cars built from easily available VW Beetle parts - took off in Europe. It proved very popular as a low-cost route into formula racing.
In 1971 Volkswagen moved on to the more powerful Formula Super V, which became famous for hothousing new talent. In the 11 years it ran, until 1982, it produced a stable of world-famous Formula I drivers - names like Niki Lauda, Jochen Mass, Nelson Piquet, Jochen Rindt and Keke Rosberg. Volkswagen also notched up several victories and the championship in Formula 3.
In 1976 Volkswagen enter the under 2000cc Trans Am series with the Scirocco & they won the series outright.
In 1981, now based in Hanover and renamed Volkswagen Motorsport, VW racing took a new direction into rallying. With the launch of the first generation Golf, the sports department masterminded the development of rally cars. At home and abroad, the Golf GTI, in the capable hands of Sweden's Per Eklund, Frenchman, Jean-Luc Therier and the Finn, Pentii Airikkala, took the racing world by storm. VW's 20th anniversary in motor racing in 1986 was a double celebration when Sweden's Kenneth Eriksson won Volkswagen Motorsport the title of Group A world rally champions.
From 1997 the company was a big name in national rallying in the UK, taking the British Rally Championship crown with the Golf GTI, and again, two years later with the Golf GTI MkIV. The final chapters in Volkswagen Racing UK's rallying success story were the 'one-make' Castrol Polo Challenge, and the thrilling Polo GTI 'Super 1600' in 2001.
In 2000 Volkswagen starts a one make racing cup with the newly released to Europe New Beetle called the ADAC New Beetle Cup this takes over the ADAC Lupo Cup which was racing since 1998.
In 2001 the department was renamed Volkswagen Racing and since then has concentrated all its efforts on developing its circuit racing championship, the Volkswagen Racing Cup.
In 2003 VW replace the ADAC New Beetle Cup with the newly released Polo to become the ADAC Polo Cup.
In 2004 VW Commercial vehicles enter the European Truck racing series with the Titan series truck it became Back to Back champion for the 2004 & 2005 series.
The Dakar
In 1980 Volkswagen competed in the Paris to Dakar Rally with the Audi developed Iltis, It came 1st 3rd 4th & 9th overall.
In 2003 Volkswagen enters the Dakar once more to reclaim 1st spot and help promote the Touareg.
Volkswagen enlists the great Dakar Champion Jutta Kleinschmidt the 1st female to win the Dakar in 2001 with a Mitsubishi to help design and compete a Dakar Racer.
The 1st entry from the Wolfsburg based team is a FWD buggy named Tarek it placed 6th outright but took 1st in the 2WD & Diesel class.
In 2004 VW enters the newly developed Race-Touareg T2 which is similar to the Mitsubishi Pajero Evo Racers.
The Race Touareg finishs 6th overall & 2nd in Diesel class.
In 2005 a updated Race-Touareg T2 with slightly more horsepower is entered, this Race-Touareg with driver Bruno Saby finishs in 3rd overall & 1st in the Diesel class.
In 2006 Volkswagen releases it most powerful Race-Touareg yet the Race-Touareg 2.
VW races 5 of these with driver Giniel de Villers finishing in 2nd place overall & 1st in the Diesel class.
Volkswagen Racing all around the World
In China Volkswagen in the Rally scene raced Shanghai-VW Santana & VW Polo and a FAW-VW Jetta, the Polo Cup was even a support to the 1st Shanghai Grand Prix in 2005.
In South Africa Volkswagen in the Rally scene raced Polo,Polo Playa,Citi Golf & Golf.
In the circuit scene VW raced the early 1990's Polo Derby/Classic sedan also VW now support the A1 racing series with a A3 vehicle powered by VW.
There is also a GTI engined F3 style racing series there to.
In France a French based Volkswagen team entered the 2000 & 2001 Le Mans series with there 2.0 Turbo racer which produced around 356kW/485hp.
In Brazil VW raced all the generations of Gol also the 1980's Voyage & the VW Caminhoes(Trucks) in rally.
In circuit racing VW raced the Gol and the Hillmann Avenger rebadged to 1500 also the Trucks were raced as well.
In Australia VW has a very close relationship with Motorsport it was the RedEx and Mobil Trials of the 1950's that propelled VW to be a sales success.
In 1999 & 2000 VW won the F2 Australian Rally Championship with the Golf GTI.
In 2001 & 2002 VW raced the New Beetle RSI in the GT Performance series, it was close to the top of the board both seasons.
In 2003 VW Aust. was the 1st to race and develop the R32 Golf in the 2004 GT Performance series it come 2nd overall.
In Japan VW started a Golf GTI racing series for the newly released MkV Golf in 2005.
In Poland VW races the 2005 Golf V TDI in its own Cup.
Information contains excerpts from Volkswagen Racing UK's website.
Listed below is a accumulation of VW Motorsport Power outputs.
Volkswagen Racing Vehicle Specifications
Rally Cars
2006 Race-Touareg T2 spec 2.5 TDI 275hp/202kW
2005 Race-Touareg T2 spec 2.5 TDI 260hp/191kW
2004 Race-Touareg T2 spec 2.3 TDI 231hp/170kW
2003 Tarek 1.9 TDI 218hp/160kW
2005 Fox A6 class spec 155hp/114kW
2003 Gol Mk 2.5 N2 class spec 108hp/79kW @ 7100 rpm
2003 Gol Mk 2.5 A6 class spec 158hp/116kW @ 5900 rpm
2002 Polo 9N Super 1600 215hp/158kW @ 8750rpm
2000 Golf Mk 4 GTI Kit Car Aust. F2 class 269hp/198kw 8250rpm
2000 Polo 6N 1.4 16V Polo Challenge Group N spec 112hp/82kW @ 6800rpm
2000 Polo 6N 1.6 GTI Polo Challenge Group N spec 133hp/97kW
2000 Polo 6N 1.6 GTI Polo Challenge Group N spec 200hp/147kW
1999 Golf Mk 3 GTI 2.0 16V Kit Car Aust. F2 class spec 260hp/191kW
1987 Golf Mk 2 1.8 Pikes Peak Racer 326hp/240kW
Circuit Racing and Record Breakers
2005 Golf Mk 5 2.0 TDI VW Castrol Cup 185hp/136kW
2004 Titan V12 Diesel Super Truck Racer 1300hp/956kW @ 2400 rpm
2004 Polo 9N Polo Cup 150hp/110kW @ 6000rpm
2004 Caddy TDI VW Racing Cup UK 231hp/170kW
2004 Polo 9N VW Racing Cup UK 165hp/121kW
2004 Polo TDI 9N VW Racing Cup UK 150hp/110kW
2002 W12 24HR Record Breaker 600hp/440kW @ 5800-6200 rpm
2000 New Beetle Mk 1 New Beetle Cup 225hp/165kW
2000 ROC-VW Le Mans Racer 2.0T 16V 485hp/356kW @ 7000rpm
1998 Lupo Mk 1 Lupo 1.4 16V Lupo Cup 112hp/82kW
1990-94 Polo G40 Mk 2.75 Polo Cup 113hp/84kW
1985 Polo G40 Mk 2.75 24HR Record Breaker 129hp/94kW @6000rpm
1975 Scirocco Trans-Am 1976 Champion 170hp/125kW




_Modified by herbehop at 10:49 PM 7-19-2006_


----------

